# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Ugradnja ISOFIX-a

## keti

Da li se u svaki auto (konkretno Audi A4) može ugraditi ISOFIX instalacija i kakva iskustva imate sa tim. Da li je isto kao da isofix dobiješ original sa autom?

----------


## TeFil

Auti ili ima ili nema isofix ili pripremu za njega. 
Focus (FOrd) ima isofix, ali kad hoćeš staviti sjedalicu (prvi put) prije toga moraš u servisu dati da ti ugrade "izlaz tj. vanjski dio na sjedalu. To piše i u uputstvu koje dobiješ uz auto. Ne znam da li sam ovo baš jasno napisala, ali se ipak nadam da ćeš skužiti.   :Smile:  
Najbolje pitaj u servisu.

----------


## keti

To je upravo moje pitanje, naše auto nema isofix odnosno predinstalaciju za njega (one kukice). Da li se može nakanadno ugraditi ?

----------


## Scandalous

Moj muž je nešto istraživao na netu po tom pitanju i kaže da mu se čini da nije tako zahtjevno, ali bez obzira na njegova uvjeravanja da bi on to i sam mogao, ja se ne bih upuštala u to... koliko sam uspjela shvatiti 'šipka' za isofix nije varena već pričvršćena (šarafima)... 
I sama sam polušala naći nešto na netu, al bezuspješno...

----------


## Juroslav

ISOFIX bi trebao biti učvršćen tako da se može smatrati dijelom karoserije i ja se s time ne bih igrao: ako je moguće ugraditi ga u ovlaštenom servisu - odlično, ako nije moguće - AS treba pričvršćivati pojasom

----------


## Nice

Te dvije kukice se mogu ugraditi u servisu i nije uopće skupo. Isto je kao da je došao sa time tvornički (sve ja to pitala i ugradila u volvo V70).  Dakle po meni isplati se dati novce za ugradnju (ustvari se to "ušerafi" na samu karoseriju auta) jer smatram da je ogromna razlika kad je AS prihvaćena za sam auto nego vezana sa pojasom.

----------


## keti

Ako bi ugrađivala, napravila bih to u ovlaštenom servisu, ne daj Bože dati to u ruke MM  :Rolling Eyes:  
Super da se to može :D

----------


## Nice

eto baš MM kaže da ga je došlo 100 kn za volvo (isofix - odnosno kukice)

----------


## Monchou

ja sam htjela ugraditi isofix u svoj auto i u ovlastenom servisu su mi rekli da se to ne radi, a kad sam ih uvjeravala da opcija realno postoji  su priznali da to nikad nisu radili. Nisam htjela da nekaj krivo naprave, tako da sam odustala od te ideje.
tek mi je sad, kad sam ovo citala, plao na pamet da sam mogla pitati da li npr. u Grazu imaju vise iskustva s tim...

----------


## SpOOklica

Isto se i meni dogodilo u šibenskom renaultu, kad sam pitala za ugradnju isofixa, šef servisa me je prvo uvjeravao da ga moj auto ima (laguna iz 95) pa onda da se to ne može ugraditi, pa na kraju da bi trebalo kidati cijeli dio šasije gdje je to zavareno i ponovo variti  :shock:  Pa na kraju da bi to koštalo sigurno 5-6 tisuća kuna... 

Ludilo. Da se ne radi o servisu koji mi je isporučio auto sa odvidanim kolom i neispravnom (zamijenjenom) instrument tablom nakon popravka, još bi možda i povjerovala.

----------


## keti

Nama su u ovlaštenom servisu za Audi rekli da može. Kukice koštaju 400-tinjak kuna , aza ugradnju nisu znali reći cijenu (očito to ne rade tako često). Sad me strah hoće li to oni dobro napraviti.
oću novo auto

----------


## daddycool

za kukice 400 kuna  :shock: 
to mi se čini užasno skupo jer su kukice dva najobičnija čelična prstena koja vjerojatno realno koštaju 20 kuna. da je cijena s ugradnjom, to bi mi još imalo smisla ali samo za kukice .....

----------


## Nice

400 kuna ? :shock:  ma stvarno su bezobrazni... mi platili 100 kn, a MM ih je sam ušerafio prije 3 godine kada smo dobili sina i ne bih nikada više bez isofixa. probali smo i samo sa remenom, čak smo bili i na pregledu AS, no i ja i MM smo bili grozno nezadovoljni sa tom shemom i odlučili ugraditi isofix.

----------


## Goran Nikolic

Da li ste uspeli da ugradite isofix u A4, takodje imam isti problem. Molim vas za adresu servisa, pokusao bih tamo. Veliki pozdrav!

----------


## mare41

dobili smo na poklon as maxi cosi jaje, auto nema kukicu za isofix, ako dobro citam-idemo u servis da ga ugrade?

----------


## kloolk

Mi smo isto kupili u sevisu i sami ugradili.

----------


## daddycool

> dobili smo na poklon as maxi cosi jaje, auto nema kukicu za isofix, ako dobro citam-idemo u servis da ga ugrade?


jel imaš i ISOFIX bazu? bez baze ne možeš koristiti ISOFIX
sjedalicu možeš montirati i pojasevima, nema nužno potrebe za ISOFIX-om




> Mi smo isto kupili u sevisu i sami ugradili.


sami ste ugradili ISOFIX prihvatnike? kako?

----------


## mare41

thanks, ne, stigle samo as, jos cemo onda vidjeti da li cemo kupovat isofix baze, al meni samo s pojasevima djeluje klimavo, jos cemo proucavat, puno znaci kad ti kazes da moze samo s pojasevima

----------


## Argente

Ako montiram AS bez isofixa tj. fiksiram je pojasevima i ne vadim je nikad iz auta, moram li je nanovo namještati prilikom svake vožnje?

----------


## kloolk

> jel imaš i ISOFIX bazu? bez baze ne možeš koristiti ISOFIX
> sjedalicu možeš montirati i pojasevima, nema nužno potrebe za ISOFIX-om
> 
> 
> 
> sami ste ugradili ISOFIX prihvatnike? kako?


 :neznam:  mm išao u servis, kupio komad metala u vrećici i sutradan sam smontirao i tako 2 puta. Mogu ga pitati za detalje ako treba.

----------


## daddycool

> thanks, ne, stigle samo as, jos cemo onda vidjeti da li cemo kupovat isofix baze, al meni samo s pojasevima djeluje klimavo, jos cemo proucavat, puno znaci kad ti kazes da moze samo s pojasevima


Naravno da može, moje prvo se cijelo vrijeme vozilo u maxi cosi cabrio sa pojasevima. Dođi ovaj vikend na pregled AS u Heinzelovu pa ća ti savjetnici pokazati ako nisi sigurna.





> Ako montiram AS bez isofixa tj. fiksiram je pojasevima i ne vadim je nikad iz auta, moram li je nanovo namještati prilikom svake vožnje?


Zavisi, ako vadiš i stavljaš dijete bez da otpuštaš pojaseve od auta onda ne. Preporučljivo je prije svake vožnje provjeriti da li je sjedalica i dalje čvrsta (to se uvijek radi na donjem dijelu sjedalice, nikad kod naslona) i po potrebi dotegnuti.




> mm išao u servis, kupio komad metala u vrećici i sutradan sam smontirao i tako 2 puta. Mogu ga pitati za detalje ako treba.


ajde ga pitaj, baš me zanima
ja sam nekako živio u uvjerenju da se to mora zavariti

----------


## kloolk

> ajde ga pitaj, baš me zanima
> ja sam nekako živio u uvjerenju da se to mora zavariti


Budem, ali za prvu ruku, mislim da piše u manualu od auta kakao se stavlja, poput http://ftp.clubvolvo.ru/CARS%20DOCS%...8639660_en.pdf

ovako izgleda

----------


## Maruška

Ovaj manual je samo za "vodilice", koje postaviš da znaš gdje trebaš "uštekati" svoju stolicu.
(na ovom drugom linku, te "vodilice" su zapravo dva mala plastična komada na vrhu fotografije)




> ja sam nekako živio u uvjerenju da se to mora zavariti


Ne treba se zavariti (barem kod nas nije trebalo) već zašarafiti.

----------


## zekana

Zna li netko kako se točno zovu te kukice? Mi imamo starog golfa dvojku i svakako bih htjela ugraditi te kukice. To mi (mislim) mogu napraviti ujak i tata ako je stvar i varenja i zašarafljivanja. Obojica se kuže u to, a mislim da štetu ne mogu napraviti. Uvijek su pedantni. Šta da radim, dolazim u Brod, tamo mislim da se to ne može napraviti, a u Bosni da ne pričam. Ovdje me svi gledaju kao ludu što uopće kupujem AS, a kamoli skupu, a kamoli s ISOFIX-om (šta je to???), a kamoli da se u stari auto ugradi nešto još dodatno za bolju sigurnost djeteta (pa ti nisi normalna tolike novce dati i toliko gnjaviti!)

Zna li netko (bar za početak) gdje se mogu kupiti kukice za stare krame od auta poput našeg? Koga to pitati? Čitam na internetu, samo se piše  na forumima. Nitko to ne oglašava da radi. A ovlašteni servis za starog golfa, phahhahahha!

----------


## sasana

I meni su nekidan u Skoda servisu Idol rekli da se ne moze ugraditi, a treba mi samo ono u prtljazniku za sidro. Ocito da nemaju pojma. Auto ima Isofix pripremu i to i pise u uputama od aut. Imate kakav savjet tko bi to mogao ugraditi. Limar?

----------


## Maruška

zekana, pitanje je ima li tvoj auto "pripremu za isofix".

sasana, možda priprema za isofix ne uključuje taj dio za sidro. Zašto ne ideš na isofix "s nogom"?

----------


## sasana

Zatovsto nisam nasla sjedalicu u oba smjera sa nogom u osijeku. Ima MC milofix za isofix ili opal za vezanje sa pojasevima

----------


## Maruška

Vidim da ti bebica ima 3 mjeseca i pretpostavljam da već imate neku sjedalicu. 
Jesi ograničena izborom/cijenom na MC? Jesi li možda razmišljala o 2wayPearl?

----------


## sasana

Nisam nicim ogranicena.ne zelim se vise boriti sa stavljanjem bebe u 0 sjedalicu preko pojaseva.a gdje ima za kupiti 2waypearl?u Osijekubje tako slab izbor, a voljela bih ju u autu isprobati. Za Lunu smo imali bebeconfort iseos i bili zadovoljni ali sada bih sa isofixom.ako mogu

----------


## zekana

> zekana, pitanje je ima li tvoj auto "pripremu za isofix".
> 
> sasana, možda priprema za isofix ne uključuje taj dio za sidro. Zašto ne ideš na isofix "s nogom"?


Ma nema... hehe! Nema ovaj golf ništa. Nadam se da će za koju godinu novi auto imati!

----------


## Maruška

> Ma nema... hehe! Nema ovaj golf ništa. Nadam se da će za koju godinu novi auto imati!


Kupnja stolice s isofixom - ako se isofix neće koristiti - mi se čini kao bacanje novca.
Ne znam koji model gledate, ali gotovo svaki proizvođač ima "istu" sjedalicu i bez isofixa a za značajno manje novca.

sasana, ne znam. Vidjela sam da gledaš sjedalice od MC pa sam pretpostavila da su ti sve njihove dostupne.

----------


## zekana

> Kupnja stolice s isofixom - ako se isofix neće koristiti - mi se čini kao bacanje novca.
> Ne znam koji model gledate, ali gotovo svaki proizvođač ima "istu" sjedalicu i bez isofixa a za značajno manje novca.
> 
> sasana, ne znam. Vidjela sam da gledaš sjedalice od MC pa sam pretpostavila da su ti sve njihove dostupne.


 Mislim da sam već napisala, ali evo još jednom. Ova AS ima trajanje/korištenje cca 10 godina. Za koju godinu (možda i za godinu!) nam svakako stoji kupovina auta, ako bude po našem biti će to Sharan Golf, zaljubljeni smo u njega i mm i ja  :Smile:  Pa sad kad smo naletili na AS koja je 25% snižena  :Very Happy:  (I KUPLJENA JE VEĆ, jupiiiii!!!!), prilika se ne ispušta.  A isofix neće propasti čekajući...

----------


## zekana

> Zna li netko kako se točno zovu te kukice? Mi imamo starog golfa dvojku i svakako bih htjela ugraditi te kukice. To mi (mislim) mogu napraviti ujak i tata ako je stvar i varenja i zašarafljivanja. Obojica se kuže u to, a mislim da štetu ne mogu napraviti. Uvijek su pedantni. Šta da radim, dolazim u Brod, tamo mislim da se to ne može napraviti, a u Bosni da ne pričam. Ovdje me svi gledaju kao ludu što uopće kupujem AS, a kamoli skupu, a kamoli s ISOFIX-om (šta je to???), a kamoli da se u stari auto ugradi nešto još dodatno za bolju sigurnost djeteta (pa ti nisi normalna tolike novce dati i toliko gnjaviti!)
> 
> Zna li netko (bar za početak) gdje se mogu kupiti kukice za stare krame od auta poput našeg? Koga to pitati? Čitam na internetu, samo se piše  na forumima. Nitko to ne oglašava da radi. A ovlašteni servis za starog golfa, phahhahahha!


SAMO PONAVLJAM PITANJA jer nisam dobila odgovor... zna li netko???

----------


## Maruška

"Kukice" se zovu isofix.
"Priprema za isofix" je metalna šipka koja prolazi širinom vozila negdje unutar/iza sjedala.
Ako se varam, nema nikakvog varenja već "samo" montaža.

Ako nemate pripremu za isofix, kukice vam ne mogu pomoći.

----------


## zekana

> "Kukice" se zovu isofix.
> "Priprema za isofix" je metalna šipka koja prolazi širinom vozila negdje unutar/iza sjedala.
> Ako se varam, nema nikakvog varenja već "samo" montaža.
> 
> Ako nemate pripremu za isofix, kukice vam ne mogu pomoći.


A znate li gdje se to može nabaviti, neki link možda? kontakt borj da pitam???

----------


## vissnja

zekana u golfa dvojku ne možeš da ugradiš isofix
zato što taj auto nema *fabričku* pripremu za isofix

znači, neki automobili imaju samo pripremu pa kukice ugradiš kasnije, a neki odmah imaju ugrađene kukice
stariji modeli automobila nemaju ništa od toga i kod njih nema mogućnosti ugradnje ISOFIXA

AS se sasvim dobro može učvrstiti pojasom automobila (samo se mora dobro učvrstiti) i tada je potpuno isto bezbedna kao i sa isofixom

ako sam dobro shvatila na nekoj drugoj temi vi ste kupili AS sa zaštitnim jastukom (cybex) gde se dete i AS zajedno vežu pojasom automobila
kod te vaše AS funkcija isofixa je jedino da AS ne moraš vezivati pojasom kada dete nije u njoj
kada je dete u AS, čak iako je ona pričvršćena isofixom, moraš dete preko onog zaštitnog jastuka vezati pojasom od automobila

----------


## Maruška

> zekana u golfa dvojku ne možeš da ugradiš isofix
> zato što taj auto nema *fabričku* pripremu za isofix
> 
> znači, neki automobili imaju samo pripremu pa kukice ugradiš kasnije, a neki odmah imaju ugrađene kukice
> stariji modeli automobila nemaju ništa od toga i kod njih nema mogućnosti ugradnje ISOFIXA


Baš to.
(Tek sad vidim da mi cijelo vrijeme u opisu nedostaje ta jedna rečenica o tvornički ugrađenoj pripremi.)

----------


## zekana

> zekana u golfa dvojku ne možeš da ugradiš isofix
> zato što taj auto nema *fabričku* pripremu za isofix
> 
> znači, neki automobili imaju samo pripremu pa kukice ugradiš kasnije, a neki odmah imaju ugrađene kukice
> stariji modeli automobila nemaju ništa od toga i kod njih nema mogućnosti ugradnje ISOFIXA
> 
> AS se sasvim dobro može učvrstiti pojasom automobila (samo se mora dobro učvrstiti) i tada je potpuno isto bezbedna kao i sa isofixom
> 
> ako sam dobro shvatila na nekoj drugoj temi vi ste kupili AS sa zaštitnim jastukom (cybex) gde se dete i AS zajedno vežu pojasom automobila
> ...


Hvala na pojašnjenju!  :Smile:

----------


## vissnja

nema na čemu  :Smile: 

upalo mi je u oko jer i mi imamo istu AS samo veću grupu

----------


## sasana

hvala svima na pomoci . mi rijesili problem sa https://www.babycenter.hr/proizvod/1...grey-513105007

jer je u Osijeku upravo otvoren babycenter i imaju 15% popusta na autosjedalice

----------

